# News News News



## axel (1. Apr. 2010)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder 

Nicht das Ihr Euch wundert , ich bin aus zeitlichen Gründen kein Moderator mehr .
Ich bedanke mich bei Euch für die tolle Zusammenarbeit und Euer Verständnis 
Nun hoffe ich das mir der neue Job den ich antrete Spaß macht 
An sonsten bleibe ich Euch ja hier im Forum treu .

lg
axel


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

Das ist schade, aber natürlich verständlich!

Ich war selbst 4 Jahre lang Mod in einem Hundeforum und weiß, was das für Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Alles Gute für deinen neuen Job - und bleib uns auf jeden Fall erhalten !!!!!!


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

Hallo Axel.

Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle für die geleistete Arbeit und die vielen Stunden bei uns im Team/der Forenarbeit.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für Deinen neuen Job!

Liebe Grüße
Annett


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

Danke Axel 

Aber du kommst ja bestimmt bald wieder


----------



## Inken (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

Och Axel... schade... 

Aber ich freue mich sehr für dich, dass es bei dir an anderer Stelle jetzt weitergeht!  

Und außerdem: ob grün oder schwarz, Axel bleibt Axel! 

Ganz viel Glück!

Inken


----------



## maritim (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

hallo axel,

die überschrift und der erste april war für so ein ernstes thema etwas unglücklich.

hatte eigentlich die hoffnung, das es sich bei dem fred um einen aprilscherz gehandelt hat.:beten 
wie ich gestern im chat von dir und annett erfahren habe, war es leider kein aprilscherz.
*ich möchte mich als user ganz herzlich für deine arbeit als moderator bedanken.*
da ich selber mal einige jahre moderator von einem forum war, ist mir bekannt was an herzblut und zeit hinter solch einer sache steckt.

wenn sich alles mit mit deiner neuen arbeit eingespielt hat, findest du vielleicht auch den weg zurück.:beten
drücke dir alle daumen für den neuen beruflichen weg und ich hoffe, das wir uns regelmäßig im forum und chat sehen.

auch an der stelle, ein dickes lob an das hobby-gartenteichteam.
ihr seid ein tolles team, was saubere arbeit leistet. 
dank eurer arbeit, fühlt man sich sehr wohl als user.
auch ein dickes danke an euch, weil ohne eure finanziellen mittel, das forum nicht kostenfrei genutzt werden könnte.


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

Servus Peter

[OT]Danke für`s Lob .... ich denke wir tun unser Bestes ... [/OT]

Axel, nochmal .... alles Gute .... war eine Freude mit Dir zusammen zu arbeiten 

Wir schreiben uns ....


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

Hallo Axel,

ich wünsche dir alles gute in deinem neuen Job 

Und ich find es schade das du uns nu erst einmal für evtl. ungewisse Zeit als Mod. verlassen musst........ 

Recht herzlichen dank für die gute Zusammenarbeit und sieh zu, das du evtl. doch so schnell wie möglich zurück ins Team kommst


----------



## Dodi (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

Lieber Axel,

ich find's auch schade, dass wir nun auf Dich im Team verzichten müssen. 

Ich wünsche Dir alles, alles Gute für Deinen neuen Job  - und vergiss uns nicht!


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: News News News*

Oh, eben lese ich das.
Das finde ich sehr schade dass du als Moderator gehst Axel, hoffe du bleibst uns trotzdem in Forum und Chat erhalten!


----------

